# Goodbye old friend



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I am sitting here knowing that we need to take our old lab, Barrett, to the vet shortly as his time has come, but the pit in my stomach is growing. I KNOW I have to do it, but we are so sad and are just going through the motions of existing today. I just gave him a big ham bone and a sponge bath, and Jackson has kept me entertained and distracted. I appreciate everyone's doggie prayers as we go through this in a couple of hours. I guess it's just never easy 

Barrett been a wonderful friend for over 14 years, and was born in our backyard to our chocolate lab, Molly, and never left except for a small vacation of nine days when he jumped two fences during a thunder storm and took off for what he thought were greener pastures! He was 11 1/2 when he pulled that stunt, and other than thunder terror, was the best dog one could ask for. He will be terribly missed . . .


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for you Kathy. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

I feel so sorry for you. No, it's never easy, and after we had to make the final decision for our 14-year-old whippet, I thought I would never stop crying whenever I thought of him. It took a year for us to feel ready to bring some new puppies into our lives, and while you never stop remembering and loving the ones that have gone before, the new ones certainly help to fill the void in your heart!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh my heart breaks for you. It is never easy going through this time in our pets life. It hits me really hard because I have a 14 year old yellow lab that we just dont know how much longer we have with her. She does play with the pups still but not as much. She was my husbands dog but she has definatly made her way into my heart like I have had her since she was a pup. Rest and know that you are doing the compassionate thing for him. Big hugs for you and your family!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

The time we are allowed to share with them is never enough. My thoughts are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kathy, my thoughts and prayers are with you. It is never easy to let them go.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Kathy, I know this is heartbreaking. Please know that my thoughts are with you during this difficult time. :hug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug: Kathy and family:grouphug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kathy, my heart and prayers go out to you.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so sorry for you and your family. You all will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

We had to put our Brittany/English Setter mix Jackson down this past summer. He was 15 1/2 and was a week older than our youngest son. It was heartbreaking but I know that we did the right thing since he really had no quality of life left. I just remind myself of what pain he was in at the end and I know that he is better off. Still, making that decision is one of the hardest things we've ever done. In fact, when we came home, my husband announced to our other 3 dogs..."The rest of you are going to die of natural causes." Best wishes for you and your family through this difficult time.


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

I am so sorry for you and your family! My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Sending you much love and heartfelt sympathy during this difficult time. How kind and loving you are to care enough to make his final day so full of caring and love. You are making a brave and humane decision. Bless you.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am so sorry for what you are going through. Many of us have been where you are today and are sending all the heart healing vibs we can.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

SO sorry you have to make this decision. (((((KATHY))))))


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry you are all going through this, Kathy. No matter how old the pet or how much we prepare ourselves, it is never easy. I hope the warm thoughts and love from your friends here can comfort you in some small measure tonight.


----------



## dana77pbg (Dec 13, 2009)

I will keep you all in my thoughts...condolences


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

My thoughts are with you Kathy. 
Putting down our 17 year old poodle was the hardest thing we ever did. 
He was our "first baby". We cried for days and said we'd never get another dog and put ourselves through that again.
Never say never.
We still talk about DJ and the funny things he did. 
And what he would think of Miley and Copper.
(they would SO annoy him!)
Just know you'll always have your memories of him, and what a great addition he was to your life!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathie- this just fills my eyes with tears. It is obvious how much of a great friend he has been but how hard this is on you. I hope as you go through this process your heart is flooded with the great memories you two share (and when you are ready, I would love if you could post some here).

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

My heart breaks for you as you make that decision we all dread. No matter how many years our furry friends share with us in their oh so unselfish way, it's never long enough. Just hearing this conjures up all the times I've been in your shoes, crying a river of tears and vowing never to put myself in that vulnerable position again.

Our beloved animals teach us so much about life if we're only paying attention. God bless you in this painful time and know he'll be just over that great divide, waiting for you when it's your time to rejoin him.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

As one who has experienced this a few times over the years you will be in my prayers. They certainly do give us some sweet memories.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hugs and woofs from Dave and Molly


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry...it is so hard to say goodbye to such a good and faithful friend.
But you are helping him to be free from pain.
My heart aches for you.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

sending our thought's and prayers.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*I so sorry to hear about what you are going through. It has to be one of the hardest decisions as pet owners/lovers that we have to make. But, you are doing the unselfish thing. You are in my thought and prayers Kathy. God bless you as you get through today and the many days to come.*


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Kathy, it was so heartbreaking to read this and to know what you're going through today.
I am so sorry.
Gina


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Aw, I'm so sorry  Reading this breaks my heart. I can't imagine having to say goodbye to my doggy best friend. Hugs, and sending you lots of strength!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I join everyone in sending you my thoughts - I'm so sorry. How sad.


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

I have a tear in my eye reading this.. brings back the pain of losing my Sara this past August. Sara was also a black lab. 

Never easy to say goodbye. We have to remember the joy they brought to our lifes. And to be thankful we had them with us for the time we shared. 

My prayers are with you.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry for what you're going through Kathy. I too have tears in my eyes as we had to make the same decision for our yellow Lab last April. The wound is still fresh and we miss her everyday. She was in pain and so miserable, but we struggled so with the decision.

My thoughts and prayers are with you - tonight will be a tough one. May God bless.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry.  I still miss my Pom and it's been two years. I loved her so much and didn't want to have to make that decision, but finally 'because I loved her so much' I did make that very hard decision. It's heartbreaking, but you will always remember Barrett and what a wonderful pet he was. My prayers are being sent to you tonight and in the days to come.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the pain you are in. Such a hard, hard decision.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you and your family. It is never easy but I think in your heart you just know when it is the right thing to do.:angel:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Kathy,
I cry every time I read someone has to say good bye to their furbaby....I know how much it hurts, done it a couple of times in my life. 

I wish I knew what to say to comfort you, but really only time heals the pain. 

I am so sorry....


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry. Hugs. . . .his face is just wonderful, so loving. ;-(


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Kathy your post brings tears to my eyes. I am so sorry that this most difficult decision must be made. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kathy, I am so sorry. Sending prayers and heartfelt symapthy.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Kathy,you and Barrett are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kathy, thinking of you, your family and Barrett this morning! Hugs and Prayers.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry Kathy. It's such a difficult thing to have to do.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Kathie, I'm so very sorry to hear you'll be saying goodbye to your dear Barrett. ((((hugs)))) and thoughts with you, my dear.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:hug: Kathy :hug:

I'm so sorry. It is never easy to lose a good friend. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family as you go through this difficult time.

Barrett's face reminds me so much of our Cinder, a little mutt we owned years ago. Cinder lived to just shy of 17 yrs. when we realized his time had come. Here's a poem someone shared with me at that time.

_The Last Battle

If it should be that I grow frail and weak,
And pain should keep me from my sleep,
then you must do what must be done
For this, the last battle, can't be won.

You will be sad, I understand,
Don't let the grief then stay your hand,
For this day more than all the rest
Your love and friendship stand the test.

We've had so many happy years,
What is to come can hold no fears.
You'd not want me to suffer so;
When the time comes, please let me go.

Take me where my needs they'll tend
And stay with me, if you can, to the end.
Hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see.

I know in time, you will see,
It is a kindness you do for me.
Although my tail its last was waved,
From pain and suffering I've been saved.

Don't grieve that it should be you,
Who must decide this thing to do,
We've been so close, we two, these years;
Don't let your heart hold any tears.

Smile, for we walked together for a little while.

- Author Unknown_


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Kathy, I am so sorry. My condolences to you and your family as you go through this very difficult time. Barrett has been a long-time friend and will leave you a life time of wonderful & happy memories. My heart aches for you as I know very well how painful it is to say our goodbyes. (((Hugs))).


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I have also been in your position - impossibly heartbreaking! I'm sending you a big hug!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

RIP Barrett . . .


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

You all are the best! I am still very blue today and know we will be for a while, but the comforting messages here mean so much. Thank you all for taking time to send all the kind words. I am amazed at how many of you own or have owned labs . . . 

I had the best talk with the vet afterwards while I was trying to pull it together about how many people wait too long to bring in their fur friends, and how it is such a gift to the doggies (and cats too) to not keep them around in a sad state just for us. I guess we always second guess the timing if there is no obvious sign, but now I know it was right since Barrett didn't even tremble when we brought him in. He used to pitch a fit every time we brought him in to the vet's, and he was calm and sweet and unknowing. Thank goodness Jackson had been having more separation from Barrett since he could no longer get up the stairs in the last couple of weeks and was sleeping in our little doggy room in the basement. It is where he was born. I know Jackson will miss him terribly, but we have started CGC class and will provide lots of distractions in the days to come. 

Molly, I love your husband's announcement to the other dogs. If only it were that easy! I feel his sentiments, though, and am just thankful that we can remove their pain. Leslie, I love the poem and think I will read it when we scatter his ashes over his mom's. I am just so grateful that our boys had such wonderful playmates over their years growing up, and were able to actually see the miracle of Barrett being born and growing old with them. God truly knew what he was doing when he brought us dogs to love. :grouphug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kathy,

I'm so glad you had the talk with the vet later and he/she reassured you. I see this all the time where I work. We had a lady that repeatedly put a dog through surgery after surgery with anal cancer until there was nothing more they could do. They tried everything possible. The dog was a big old golden that had the sweetest softest eyes I had seen. I think he was around 14-16 yrs.old and he was suffering so bad. She wouldn't let him go to rainbow bridge....and kept him another 2 years (I was told) totally incontinent and finally one day she brought him back yet again because he was not keeping his food down and was getting dehydrated etc. I had taken care of the sweet ole soul a couple times and I entered the room. He had not been responsive anymore....but when I entered he lifted his head as I rubbed his ears and head and the owner noticed how I felt about him and him me. I told her I thought maybe it was his time and she should think about letting him go...that I thought he was suffering. She looked at me with a stare that I thought maybe I should of kept quiet,but then kinda nodded.She took him home that day and a few days later brought that lovely ole soul in to cross rainbow bridge. I wasn't there that day (thank goodness) or I would of been crying along side her....but I was told what had happened. She was sure she could never love another pet and I assured her that her lovely old golden would want her to love another if she had enough love to give,she should. A couple months later I saw her at the grocery store. She didn't know my name,but remembered me and gave me a hug and said how much she missed her golden,but that she had thought alot about what I had said to her,and had decided that she should let him go. Thankfully she had decided to love another....and now she has a pup....not a golden....but a goldendoodle.

I'm so happy to read that you have made this difficult decision without a big push. Sometimes a person needs a bit of a push to let go....but when it is decided the dog no longer suffers.

I'm sending you prayers and hugs--:angel::hug::angel::hug:


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Kathy,

I just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you. It is such a hard decision to make. You are in my thoughts.

Marie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Leslie said:


> :hug: Kathy :hug:
> 
> I'm so sorry. It is never easy to lose a good friend. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family as you go through this difficult time.
> 
> ...


Leslie,

This poem is wonderful. I have tears in my eyes....thanks for sharing. :hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kathie, sending you more ((((Hugs)))). I'm crying, but they are bittersweet tears because I can tell how much your sweet Barrett was loved. He will be greatly missed.


Julie, you have me in tears now too.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

{{{Kathy}}}} Oh always such a difficult thing. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

Run free Barrett. I remember the pain and sadness like yesterday. Very sad.
{{hugs}}


----------



## Gandorf (Jan 16, 2009)

It is never easy as we also have been thru this several times and once with a black Lab also. It is something that has to be done as their quality of life is not much when this time comes and you are doing the right thing for your pet rather than prolonging the pain and agony that your pet must endure. Just think of all the good times and fun your pet brought to you over the years.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kathy, I found the thread. I'm sorry I missed "Bennett's" departure to rainbow bridge. I can't imagine not being manipulated by his beautiful eyes to pet him non-stop while visiting. He sure had visibly a great time living with you and his crazy Hav friends running through his yard. We will come over soon to fill your heart with doggie joy, at least for a couple of hours, K?


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

I just saw this, and my heart goes out to you. My sincere sympathies to you for such a loss. Jane


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, goodness , Kathy :hug: My heart goes out to you.

We are on our 7th dog now and for me it never gets easier.

Here is a poem I wrote several years ago that continues to ring true
with each loss....

Love Unspoken

It was love at first sight
When my eyes met with yours,
Snatching you up, you were meant to be mine.
How quickly we bonded, hearts melded as one,
I called you my "fur face," "my sweet little one."

Days flew by around us with never a care,
You followed me always . . . we went everywhere.
In woodland, down beaches, through life you did prance,
Through grassy long meadows with your "pony dance"

No words could be spoken when near to life's end,
Just long loving gazes for my furry friend.
You knew with a touch and a teary sad smile,
Our love was forever, beyond that last mile

For bonds can't be broken, once in the heart set,
Just like on that day when . . . at first glance we met.

(In Memory of Jamaica)

Diane Murphy
Copyright ©2008 Diane Marie Murphy


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Diane that is wonderful. So very touching.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sniff....


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow, everyone, I thought I was doing OK until I read through all these again. :Cry: Diane, your poem is beautiful!! I am getting ready to go pick up our little cremation package (heart be strong.) I did think this would be easier than last time and it isn't. Plus I thought Jackson was doing fine, but last night he started acting funny around a friend of ours like he was spooked by her. Today, in CGC class, he hid behind me when anyone approached to pet him. Hopefully this will end soon . . . this Hav has never met a stranger . . . but I need to remember he's grieving too.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kathy, I'm sorry I missed this thread. I'm *so* sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

:Cry::Cry::Cry:

The Rainbow Bridge

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I am sorry about your lost of a dear friend. May you and Jackson find comfort with fond memories of his life.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh no, my poor Jackson. Maybe he should come hang out with us over the WE or for a few days? You know I love my little Jackson, I will take him to the baseball field with my crazy two and return a red dog back to you, I promise


----------

